# mr. heater (buddy heater)



## prospector ray (Oct 29, 2008)

ANYONE HAVE FEEDBACK ON USING ONE OF THOSE SMALL PORTABLE TYPE HEATERS IN A CLASS C.?? MY THINKING IS THEY WOULD BE EASIER ON PROPANE CONSUMTION,& NO NEED FOR BATTERY POWER (FAN) . I WOULD HOOK UP TO LARGER TANK,& NOT USE THE SMALL (EXP.) THROW AWAY TYPE CYL. WOULD THEIR 8000/9000 BTU SIZE BE ENOUGHT??  THANKS


----------



## ARCHER (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

Well, that all depends on how cold it is or will get.  Better think Safety, safety, safety when trying to geri-rig LP stuff.


----------



## Browzin (Oct 29, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

We have the Buddy Heater that we use in our MH, just follow all the directions that come with the heater concerning safety and proper way to hook up to a external tank. Also make sure that you get the recommended fuel filter (less than $10).

Now as far as it being big enough heat wise, that will depend upon how cold it is. We find ours is capable of keeping our MH nice an warm down to around 25 degrees. Keep in mind that some RV's will stay warmer than others with the same BTU's of heat.

Depending upon how well your RV retains heat, you might think about the Big Buddy heater as well.


----------



## xcheck21 (Nov 17, 2008)

RE: mr. heater (buddy heater)

i have a buddy and a mr buddy, mr buddy has 2 ceramic heats and buddy has only one. I found that a 20lb propane tank attached to mr buddy running on medium will last about 40 hours. Not too bad. I am heating a space of 8.5 x 20 

hope that helps

Dont forget to get the filter that runs between the tank and the heater. they cost about 5 or 6 bucks and cabellas has them


----------



## rjf7g (Nov 17, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

I use a small Honeywell electric heater in my 27' class C - it will run you out!


----------



## WildWillyToo (Nov 24, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

EVERYONE that uses Buddy Heaters............
Buddy heaters are burning a petroleum product and therefore ARE producing carbon monoxide gas. It is NOT possible for them to NOT produce carbon monoxide.  Your rv is a realatively small area, so those gases can concentrate easily.
Personally, I wouldn't take a chance running one in ANY rv. 
If you feel an auxilary heating source is needed, look into catalytic heaters. they produce virtually NO carbon monoxide.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 25, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

Like Becky said "electric"   Pretty safe if used correct but guess if you have no electricity it's out.


----------



## xcheck21 (Dec 2, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)



> CamperTech - 11/24/2008  4:20 PM
> 
> EVERYONE that uses Buddy Heaters............
> Buddy heaters are burning a petroleum product and therefore ARE producing carbon monoxide gas. It is NOT possible for them to NOT produce carbon monoxide.  Your rv is a realatively small area, so those gases can concentrate easily.
> ...



catalytic heaters run on butane or propane, the buddy heaters also run on propane


----------



## WildWillyToo (Dec 3, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

XCHECK21
Yes, they both do!  HOWEVER, catalytic heat is a chemical reaction. It does not actually burn the propane like most other forms of heat. When you "light" a catalytic heater, you are simply raising the temperature of the catalyst pad for the chemical reaction to start. From that point, the propane reacts with the catalyst (platinum) and creates heat. The heat produced is between 500 and 800 degrees so it won't even start paper on fire.
The main byproducts are carbon dioxide (not carbon MONOXIDE) and water vapor. Carbon monoxide emissions (on a properly running heater) are almost non existant.
Since carbon MONOXIDE is poisonous, you really shouldn't run a heater that creates it in a confined, and relatively airtight, rv!
Of course the final decision is yours but, personally I prefer my family and I to continue living!


----------



## xcheck21 (Dec 5, 2008)

Re: mr. heater (buddy heater)

point taken


----------

